
The Tcl War (1994) - akkartik
http://vanderburg.org/old_pages/Tcl/war
======
akkartik
I just went spelunking in the HN archives and discovered this interesting war
story about the Tcl Wars from a different perspective:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20100405014350/http://basiscraft...](https://web.archive.org/web/20100405014350/http://basiscraft.com/0800-0100-the-
tcl-war.html)

